# [Tutorial] Get P2P Working behind a Firewall



## alib_i (Jan 14, 2005)

DISCLAIMER: This tutorial helps you to connect applications like Kazaa, Yahoo Messenger or any other P2P through your ISP's Firewall. Please refrain from using this information if it is ILLEGAL or AGAINST YOUR COMPANY/INSTITUTION POLICIES to use these applications at your workplace or college. I (or Digit Community) do NOT take any responsibility for the consequences that might arise from illegitimate use of this information


I've seen so many posts concerning P2P softwares which done work because your institute has a firewall installed.

So I thought to make create a tutorial out of it.

Get Kazaa Working Behind a Firewall
----------------------------------------------

1. HTTP - Tunnel -> *www.http-tunnel.com/html/solutions/http_tunnel/client.asp
This software converts all socks requests going from your computer into HTTP- requests ..
Install the software and configure it to use a specified proxy if you have one or put it in 'no proxy, only firewall' mode .. whichever is applicable to you
Now, run HTTP-Tunnel 

2. Configure Kazaa to use SocksProxy with IP: 127.0.0.1 Port:1080

That's it .. Wait for Kazaa to connect.
First connection may take very long, as much as the whole night. But once connected, Kazaa will connect instanteneously. 

mIRC
------

I tried a few methods for connecting mIRC behind firewall. I was able to connect it, but I coudnt figure out how to downloads. The following method is exactly same as that described for Kazaa and it only connects to chat, doesnt allow downloads.

1. Get HTTP-Tunnel just like described above.
2. Go to Options->Connect->Firewall->
Firewall Support = None
Protocol = Socks4
HostName = 127.0.0.1 ( or localhost )
Port = 1080
No user/passw

This will connect IRC only for chat. I dont know how to download files using this.
Somebody help me here !!  

Get Bittorrent Working behind a Firewall
--------------------------------------------------

You need,
1. A Bittorrent Client called BitConjurer -> *bittorrent.com/download.html
Dont try any other client .. cos im not very sure it works for others or not
Download and install the client .. It wont create any shortcuts or anything .. It will simply copy required files in 'C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\' directory

2. SocksCap -> *www.socks.permeo.com/Download/SocksCapDownload/index.asp ( 32bit version )
This software converts all GET requests from an application to access internet into Socks-requests ..
Download and install it .. 
In SocksCap settings write Socks Server: 127.0.0.1 Port: 1080
i will tell you how to use it ..

3. HTTP - Tunnel -> *www.http-tunnel.com/html/solutions/http_tunnel/client.asp
This software converts all socks requests going from your computer into HTTP- requests ..
Install the software and configure it to use a specified proxy if you have one or put it in 'no proxy, only firewall' mode .. whichever is applicable to you
Run HTTP-Tunnel

Now,
4. Download the .torrent file from internet .. ( i hope you know sites from where this can be done )
Say the file name is "my movie.torrent". Put this file in a directory where you want to download the movie. Say "E:\movies\" ... so the total path of file is "E:\movies\mymovie.torrent"

5. Now, open SocksCap .. press 'New'
Now Give ...
Profile Name = anything you like
Command Line = "C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\btdownloadgui.exe" "E:\movies\mymovie.torrent"
Working directory = "E:\movies\"

Look the command line closely ... its -> "path to btdownloadgui.exe file" *space* "path of .torrent file"
and the working directory is the directory where .torrent file is stored

6. Now simply 'Run' the entry you've just made ...
It will open a small window where you can see the status of your download file ...

I hope this whole this is clear.
If there are any doubts just post it here 

NOTE::::In this whole operation (bittorrent one), I've noticed that Internet Explorer proxy should be kept in "Automatically Detect" mode. Dont specify any proxy in Internet Explorer during this whole operation. This is true even if your primary browser is Firefox/Opera or anything else. Windows sometimes uses IE proxy in many applications even if IE is not your primary browser.

PS: Obvious Question:: Why doing all this $hit ?
Answer:: cos, all bittorrent clients use ports other than port 80 to connect and download .. when institutes install firewall .. only port80 is kept open.
So you somehow need to redirect your application's requests in other ports towards port 80 ... and i only know this method to do the same..
If somebody else has a better method .. please post it here 

Recently I also got a good link covering the same topic
*www.slyck.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=82230 

_( I've also posted this in another thread called Strange net problem )_

EDIT ( 3rd Oct '05 ) : I checked and used a bittorrent client called "*BitSpirit*". You can specify socks proxy in it. That way you dont need SockCap. Simply specify socks proxy as 127.0.0.1:1080 in BitSpirit Preferences and use HTTP-Tunnel. Very easy to use and very fast (as compared to other clients)
BitSpirit Homepage: *www.lanspirit.net/


Other Applications
--------------------------
Yes, its not simply Kazaa or Bittorrent but tunnelling softwares can be used to connect lots of other applications like
Yahoo Messenger <===
Evil Lyrics plugin for Winamp
absolutely any application which supports Socks Proxy

Other Tunneling Softwares
-----------------------------------
Instead of HTTP Tunnel, you can try

 Hopster :: Link :: Good Software but download speed limit of 2kbps. Buy more Bandwidth if you want 
 Your Freedom :: Link :: I havent tried it. But my friends say its good.

Now, If there is something to add.
Please suggest

EDIT: There is a new release of HTTP-Tunnel on July 10th which has superior Bittorrent and P2P support


> HTTP-Tunnel v3.3.1700 released!
> 
> This release features RC4 encryption, completely rewritten HTTP proxy code, superior BitTorrent and other P2P performance, and many other changes.


Download Link

-----
alibi


----------



## theraven (Jan 14, 2005)

since i pushed u into this
lemme congratulate u on an excellent tut 

i vote sticky !


----------



## sreevirus (Jan 14, 2005)

absolutely cool tut man :thumbsup:
another vote for makin this sticky


----------



## digen (Jan 14, 2005)

Cool tut man alib_i.
One suggestion maybe you could also add tunneling applications or ways for mIRC through firewall.
Like socks server apps or even ssl apps.
Just my two cents. 

EDIT:Sticky all the way !


----------



## rachitar (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,
The thing is that the tracker for Bit Torrent from where i am downloading the video requires me to login to a site.There it stores my IP on login.When i run the Bit Torrent by your method the IP's dont match and thus the tracker doesnt allow access.
Can anything be done about it?
Thanks


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jan 14, 2005)

sticky sticky sticky..this is very sticky..


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jan 14, 2005)

hi ppl,
which version of sockscap do i download?
and also i dun c the usage of http tunnel newhere..
so can someone pls help me out.


----------



## alib_i (Jan 14, 2005)

digen verma said:
			
		

> Cool tut man alib_i.
> One suggestion maybe you could also add tunneling applications or ways for mIRC through firewall.
> Like socks server apps or even ssl apps.
> Just my two cents.
> ...


i havent used mIRC much...
I've edited the first post to the best of my knowledge
PLz help in this

-----
alibi


----------



## theraven (Jan 15, 2005)

for mirc u need to set the firewall support to DCC AND SERVER
btw are u sure it'll work using the proxy without setting up the firewall support ?
the 3 options in it are
server
DCC
server and DCC

i havent tried this myself. . maybe some other time
but the file transfer WILL NOT WORK unless DCC support is also enabled


----------



## alib_i (Jan 15, 2005)

i and my friends tried a bit of 'hit and trial' method to somehow allow file transfer.. by configuring DCC
but never succeeded .. 

-----
alibi


----------



## theraven (Jan 15, 2005)

hehehe
yeah
configuring dcc to work on a vanilla installation of mirc is a pain
i still dunno the settings 
whenever i reinstall i copy the old folder over the new one so the settings are transfered too hehehe
anyways AFTER dcc is configured IF ur NAT/Firewall blocks it .. THEN u need to install the firewall support for DCC as well 
thats what i meant


----------



## rachitar (Feb 14, 2005)

How about getting ftp softwares like CuterFtp working?IS it the same procedure


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 14, 2005)

alib_i !!! nice one! Def sticky! Some things. I have been experimenting with bypassing firewalls and so on for a while. I def reccomend your freedom link which Alib_i has provided. He directed me to them a lil while back and it has the fastest servers available. 

I would also reccomend HTTPORTSN (*www.htthost.com/). Its free fast (hell it downloaded more than 4gb of data in one night on my friends corp T1 line!!!). The thing is since its free the server keeps changing a lot. But then hey its free and easy to configure and has SSL support. And it can be configured for news and pop access as well. Been using it for over 2 years and worked damn well for me. 

For downloading mp3's use winmx. (www.winmx.com). Once again tried and tested and I have downloaded over 50gig of mp3 using this and HTTport SN. Heres how you setup. In the main window on the top right you will see settings button click it. You will get this window 

*img227.exs.cx/img227/5144/winmxsetting13gk.png

In the IP section give it as specified. If your using freedom.net then user socks5 if ur using HTTPort SN use socks4. Now goto the Incoming TCP connection 

*img232.exs.cx/img232/4789/winmxsetting29ul.png

Choose unable to accept incoming TCP connection. This is mostly the case with most firewalls unless you have NAT or port forwarding enabled. Now select the IN/OUT UDP Packets. 

*img235.exs.cx/img235/7504/winmxsetting34kx.png

And select the unable to receive or send UDP datagrams on any port option. Once again this is the case with most firewalls. 

Now goto the network tab and just click on connect and voila. It should connect. 

For all you people using Bit torrents, Best bet is freedom.net and Azerus combination. Azerous supports socks4 and socks5. I would reccomend socks 5. Remem torrents by default are slow and take a lil time to start but once they do are very fast. 

Some notes: 

Yahoo Messenger does not work with tunneling if your tunneling software is on the same machine where yahoo is running. I queried yahoo and they said this they have disabled due to security restrictions. Easy way to get around it is to set it up on another machine and point yahoo to that. 

MSN Messenger works fine including file transfer and Webcams. Tried and tested. 

FTP uploads/downloads works just as fine as well. ust make sure you use sock5 instead of socks 4. And use a ftp client such as flashfxp or Smart ftp. 

Once again alib_i excellent post!! I hope my two bit helps! 

By the way am posting this using http tunneling from your freedom.net....hehehehe!


----------



## rachitar (Feb 14, 2005)

Reference to icecoolz:
Just wanted to make sure my settings are correct
I want to connect to the comp having ip say x.y.z.w port 591 through ftp using flashfxp tunneled through HTTPortSN(which u recommended)
My proxy is proxy.etc and its port is 3128
So the settings are:
1)In HTTPort proxy is proxy.etc and port is 3128
2)In the port mapping i have put
     local port-80*(not sure which ports are open for us)
     remote host x.y.z.w
     remote port 591
3)In FlashFXP
 In options->preferences
      In connection
      server:127.0.0.1
      port 80*
      type Socks 5
      Passive mode is ticked

      Same preferences in Quick Connect
      remote path is blank

I tried with port marked * aove as 9510 etc all nos. but still no connection.
Where have i gone wrong?


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 15, 2005)

Well I think you got the settings mixed up : 

First of all if you have a http proxy try and see if your proxy will allow you to connect using ftp clients. I am going to demonstrate all of the below using flashfxp (www.flashfxp.com): 

Open up flashfxp. From the menu on top choose options -> preferences. You will get this dialog : 

*img227.exs.cx/img227/2862/flashfxpsettings13qo.png

In that goto the connections tab and select HTTP proxy and enter your proxy IP and port as shown : 

*img237.exs.cx/img237/5288/flashfxpsettings29xq.png

Try connecting to any FTP site. It this doesnt work then you will need to use a http-tunnel which supports sock5 such as your-freedom.net. Now once again goto the connections tab. Select socks5 proxy and set the IP to localhost. Set the port to 1080 or whatever your tunneling client is running on as shown : 

*img157.exs.cx/img157/9787/flashfxpsettings37vx.png

that should take care of your connection settings. Now try and connect to a ftp site and see what happens. You should get something like this : 



> [R] Connecting to icecool007.netfirms.com via Proxy -> IP=localhost PORT=1080
> [R] Connected to icecool007.netfirms.com via Proxy
> [R] SOCKS: Connecting to icecool007.netfirms.com:21
> [R] SOCKS: Connected to icecool007.netfirms.com:21
> ...



Hope this is clear enough.


----------



## quad master (Feb 15, 2005)

Awesome work Guys 

This should be 100% made a Sticky.

*I have edited my post and i dont feel it ok to ask such doubts here*


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 15, 2005)

its pretty much the same stuff in ED2K as in anything else DC++ and so on. I got ED2K working with httpPort and with your-freedom as well. Didnt face any issues tho.


----------



## rachitar (Feb 15, 2005)

Nope
I tried with HTTP tunnel ut to no avail
Can you explain me the settngs using some other tunnel like the one u recommended HTTPortSN
Thanks


----------



## rachitar (Feb 17, 2005)

It connected today
Dont know it connects sometimes and doesnt other times
I know these HTTP tunnels
1)HTTP Tunnel
2)HTTPort SN
3)your-freedom
Does anyody know the merits and demerits of them
Also are there any other tunnels available
Thanks


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 18, 2005)

rachitar said:
			
		

> It connected today
> Dont know it connects sometimes and doesnt other times
> I know these HTTP tunnels
> 1)HTTP Tunnel
> ...



HTTP - Tunnel 

supports both socks4 and sock5 protocols. Its free to use. Subscription leads to faster servers and hence faster DlL/UL. 

HTTPortSN 

freeware, high speeds. Supports only socks4 protocol. Can be configured to work with news servers and also pop3 servers. Downside is that the since its free the servers keep changing and hence the server location needs to be constantly updated. A real pain. 

your-freedom 

freeware (for now. The site says they might become adware or pay later!!). Supports socks4 socks5 and http protocol as well. Works well really fast servers. its a java based application and hence can be run on any machine which has a jvm. Downside well the servers do get disconnected quite often. So if you put downloads for the night no gurantee they will happen by morning cos you might have been disconnected. Great for anonymoyus browsing as well. 

Well these are the top 3. There are some others such as hopster however they dont give the features nor the stability that these give.


----------



## alib_i (Jul 10, 2005)

*bump*

i wrote this tutorial long ago .. 
newer suggestions and corrections invited !

Req: Move it to Tutorials section 
( aah .. there was no tutorials section when i wrote it. 

-----
alibi


----------



## digen (Jul 10, 2005)

_Thread Moved to Tutorials upon request_ -digen


----------



## super_i_man (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks boss, i had searched the net long back to bypass the firewall but i could not find any thing useful, the tutorial u posted is great, i love it, nice wrok, keep it up, working behind a firewall is sometimes usefull also. 

and one more thing, it may be against company policy to bypass a firewall............ corporate laws !!!!


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi!

Firstly, I gotta congratulate you for this tutorial. Secondly, I just started using ARES P2P which rocks but the problem again is the Firewall. Can you give me a solution to use ARES P2P behind a firewall?

Thanks!


----------



## crashuniverse (Jul 28, 2005)

wow! this is something a result of genuine work and i like d it much... anyways some new p2p clients like bearshare (getin popular nowadays) were missing as i was trying to find out which p2p is a better one. anyways congratulations.


----------



## Charley (Jul 28, 2005)

I tried to enable the firewall in my modem and tried using the P2P and it still worked as normal. What should i do to enable the firewall so as to stop P2P usage.


----------



## alib_i (Jul 28, 2005)

The firewall I am talking about is not the your own computer's firewall, its your ISP's firewall. ex in college and corporate LANs install firewall such that you can only open websites ( only port 80 open ).

In your computer firewall, if you want to block P2P, you have to disallow the respective application (kazaa,dc++,etc) to access internet. That's the way you block P2P ( or any other software for the argument's sake ) in your computer


By the way, we have good news


> July 10, 2005
> 
> HTTP-Tunnel v3.3.1700 released!
> 
> This release features RC4 encryption, completely rewritten HTTP proxy code, superior BitTorrent and other P2P performance, and many other changes.


Download
I've just downloaded it .. lets see if its as good as it says it is 

-----
alibi


----------



## devil666 (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds like a nice tutorial. But i think Your Freedom is by far the fastest of all the three. doesnt HTTP-Tunnel limit the download speed? Your Freedom even though is a paid service now, offers a free account with 64kbps speed and unlimited download. I've found Your Freedom quite useful especially for Bittorrent. Sockscap is amazing but it only lasts 60 days.


----------



## moshel (Oct 10, 2005)

ok pls help me....i got sick as i wasnt able to use ares becoz of my firewall...

i got ares....
and i downloaded http tunnel so someone pl tell me what to do next

i am not sooooo much of a computer geek.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Oct 11, 2005)

u forgot emule.

www.emule-project.net

to unlock the port plz go to this website.

www.portforward.com


----------



## alib_i (Oct 11, 2005)

Your Freedom is very good .. everybody who has used it says that. Somehow it never worked for me. Tried everything I could, but never clicked. So, I wrote about what I _could_ write . HTTP-Tunnel, it seems, has recently put a speed barrier (earlier the paid service only offered paid servers, which were less clogged).

Emule .. again .. never worked for me, so not in a position to write about it. If you can, write a proper tutorial, I'll patch it up in the first post.

and moshel .. look for somewhere you can put in "socks proxy" .. when you find it .. put in 127.0.0.1 as IP and 8080 as port.


-----
alibi


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 11, 2005)

your-freedom is the only one which works here. Because the initial URL is from https source and hence it isnt blocked. Also I dont need an installer for it as I can run the java version of it. All this make it the most viable solution if you ask me.


----------



## shersaha (Dec 1, 2005)

alib_i..
Its a good turorial but its not working for me. Please help me. I am behind firewall/proxy . Though i can access any web site(http) and download any thing but this p2p is not working as only port no. 80 is open. I can access https site also. Let my proxy is x.y.w.z then how can i use sockscaps , bittorrent client please give me step by step guide. Bittorrents log is given here :
[2005-12-01 01:29:14]  -- BitTorrent started -- 
[2005-12-01 01:29:15] "AbarAranye.avi" : This torrent (or one with the same contents) is already running.
[2005-12-01 01:29:16] (global message) : Could not get latest version from *version.bittorrent.com/win32/stable
[2005-12-01 01:31:52] "AbarAranye.avi" : Problem connecting to tracker - <urlopen error (7, 'getaddrinfo failed')>
[2005-12-01 01:32:50] "AbarAranye.avi" : Problem connecting to tracker - <urlopen error (7, 'getaddrinfo failed')>
[2005-12-01 01:34:50] "AbarAranye.avi" : Problem connecting to tracker - <urlopen error (7, 'getaddrinfo failed')>

looking forward ...


----------



## vij26 (Dec 1, 2005)

Is there a software like HTTP-Tunnel for mac?


----------



## alib_i (Dec 3, 2005)

shersaha,
I would suggest .. use BitSpirit (link given in last page) and you can forget about SocksCap.

Setup HTTP-Tunnel (or YourFreedom or any similar softie) .. configure your w.x.y.z proxy in it..
and specify socks proxy (127.0.0.1:1080) in BitSpirit.
This combo gives best speed (atleast for me)

As for your log ...
I think either your tracker is down, or your HTTP-tunnel (or whatever) not connecting ..

Post here if you have any more problems ..

-----
alibi

PS: It's possible that your proxy server has blocked tunneling ..
It's done in a few proxy servers at my place


----------



## shersaha (Dec 5, 2005)

alib_i,

 will try tonite and see what happen... is there any way to test whether my proxy is blocking tunneling or not?


----------



## alib_i (Dec 5, 2005)

I generally use desproxy for such testing ..
It's a command line socks sever ..
If it gives replies such as "access denied" ( and a HTML code for a webpage showing this access denied info ), then I can be more or less certain that tunnelling is blocked on that proxy.

-----
alibi


----------



## shersaha (Dec 5, 2005)

I have already downloaded desproxy. But could not know use. please tell me how it works...

I have following :
1.desproxy
2.desproxy-dns
3.desproxy-inetd
4.desproxy-socksserver
5.socket2socket

now tell me how to test whether proxy is blocking tunneling or not? 

How can I test what port is open or not ?

Please tell me details procedure..


----------



## alib_i (Dec 6, 2005)

hmm ... this is something I do myself ..
It may not be right .. I have no idea if it really works the way I think or not.

that was the disclaimer 

.. anyways ..
You need the file desproxy-socksserver ..
# Open command prompt ..
# Navigate to desproxy folder 
# Run the file desproxy-socksserver .. using following parameters ..

```
C:\>desproxy\desproxy-socksserver proxy-ip proxy-port local-port
```
# local-port is usually 1080
# You need to find out which port is open in the proxy yourself. I cant help you there (you can use programs like BluesPortScanner to find open ports, but it's not that useful)
# Run your P2P application.
# Now if you see a reply similar to this pic .. then most probably your proxy has tunnelling blocked

*img235.imageshack.us/img235/3725/untitled2wo.th.jpg

(can somebody verify this trick ?)

-----
alibi


----------



## shersaha (Dec 7, 2005)

alib_i,
thanks for reply.  what I found reproduced below..
I have start desproxy_socksserver proxy proxy_port local-port(1080).

Result is: TCP port 1080 bound and listening
press <ctl+c> to Quit.

scanned the port using blues portscanner.. result is not understandable -- like this--[7-echo],[21-ftp],[80-www-http],[1080-socks] like this. Now tell me whether this port is open or not?

Now I have started Bit Torrent client and setting in network is like this-- starting port 1080.

but there is no error message like you have shown in image.. If I am wrong please corect..

Can you give me step by step procedure so that it will help me better..
Advance thanks for your reply

ps: one more thing pse tell me how I will have to take screen short and publish in forum so that who help me(lik u) can understand the problem easily.


----------



## alib_i (Dec 17, 2005)

sorry for the late reply .. i was at home .. (no free net there )

back to topic ...
I think you've ignored one of my previous replies where I asked you to dump BitTorrent client ..

So, here's the procedure

# Download and install *BitSpirit* (the link is in 1st page of this thread)
# In BitSpirit .. go to Options-> Preferences-> Proxy and NAT Transversal
# Press 'Add' and enter following details
 name = <anything you want>
 server = 127.0.0.1
 port = 1080
 proxy type = SOCKS5
 timeout = 12sec (or any such no.)
 Check the box 'let proxy resolve host name'
 Leave 'proxy auth' part blank
# Now start desproxy like the last time ...
you'll get this message


> TCP port 1080 bound and listening
> press <ctl+c> to Quit.


It means that the socks server is up and running ... dont close the window .. let it run
# Start the torrents in BitSpirit.

That's it ... as simple as that.
If you still have doubts .. I think you better call any of your friends to help you. I cant specify each and every small detail in writing. 

about Bluesportscanner


> --[7-echo],[21-ftp],[80-www-http],[1080-socks] like this. Now tell me whether this port is open or not?


All ports you see in that list are open ports.
ie. port 7, 21, 80 and 1080 are open .. others are closed
BluesPortscanner writes some info about the open port ..
like port 21 is generally used for ftp .. so it writes '21-ftp'
port 80 is usually http port .. hence it writes '80-www-http'
you can promptly ignore these extra words ... port 7,21,80 and 1080 are open
but it doesnt mean that there is a proxy server running on each port .. it just means that they're open .. for one reason or other.
(that's why i said in last post... it's not _that_ useful)


about screenshots ...
Press 'PrintScreen' button on your keyboard to catch the screenshots
Open 'paint' from start menu and paste it there .. Save it as .jpg
Upload the image in any popular image upload site like *imageshack.us
(Alternatively you can press ALT+Printscreen to take a screenshot of only the active window, like I did for that screenshot)

I hope I answered all questions..
Best of luck


------
alibi


----------



## shersaha (Dec 19, 2005)

alib_i
   thanks for reply.  Its late reply as i am on leave. I understand your time constraints. however you have devoted so much time and thanks for that. sorr for wasting your valuable time. I willl try you suggestion ..


----------



## netcracker (Mar 5, 2006)

I was using http-tunnel but it is slow.....so i used your freedom and it is realy good...i get realy good speeds..but the problem is that it disconnects after 120 mins is ther any workaround this problem?
or atleast somesoftware or program that will reestablish connection?

I tried desproxy.....but it is bloacked 

Also are there any other programs other then that you have mentioned???


----------



## netcracker (Mar 12, 2006)

Also I was tring Ragnarok but it is not connecting......do u guyz know how to get it to work........it is just not connecting


----------



## demonsnake (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey fellows... i am college student and put up in university hostel. Lately our IT guys have put an annoying proxy cum firewall called Firewall, its a HTTP based service. This has been blocking everything ranging from downloads, porno, games messenger. 

I haven been using YOUR freedom for casual web surfing and lil downloading. Few days back i installed HTTP Tunnel, but i don;t know how to use it.. i was ablr to configure it but none of applications seems to tie up and work with it.

MY HTTP Tunnel say:

<>HTTP-Tunnel Client v 4.0.3065
<>Starting HTTP Tunnel, waiting for Client to Connect
<>INIT: Successful
<>Retrieving HTTP-TUnne; server's IP address, please wait
<>Please do not start any application until this is complete
<>RetrieveIP: Using free server #1 [209.8.4.133]
<>IP address succesfully retrived
<>RIP: Using Proxy mode
<>SOCKS 4/5 server succesfully started

as i said i AM able to resolve connections, suppose i would like Yahoo Messenger to use HTTP Tunnel/s SOCK 4/5 Capabilty.

So i open up Yahoo, and in connection preferences i select SOCK 4/5 Proxy, give address as 127.0.0.1 port 1080. 

NO LUCK... NOTHING WORKING

My main aim is to use THIS TUNNEL THING WORK WITH KAZAA. pLASE helP...


----------



## anshul (Jan 24, 2009)

Though I am a member of this community..............I didn't ever notice this tutorial. I scavenged the net for solutions and had a lot of success. So I would mention some problems and some more solutions for this discussion.............

Firstly
HTTP tunnel is not free..........the one that is free has very less speeds.
I am yet to use socks cap.............

Now for the methods.................



FOR ALL YOU FTP FANS

USE TOR NETWORKS, If your institute has good broadband connection............

You will get very good download speeds from FTP servers. I use TOR+FILEZILLA as flashXP is not free.
(*This will work even for torrents but I urge you not to do it as it unnecessarily burdens the TOR network.If they can respect your desires then you must also respect their's).



Your Freedom free account doesnt allow 64 KBps(kilobytes per second) but 64 bits per sec which is around 8 bytes per sec. But it is still a good solution. So use it..........

I am using both..




There is a online bit torrent client on
*www2.torrelay.com

it downloads on its servers for you from where you can download it as a normal download. Unfortunately free users have only 3 slots(maybe they decrease it on future)per day and the download from their servers is slow.........does not support resume and is unpredictable for free users.

As of now I am not satisfied with the speeds and am researching more..



Keep each other informed of the latest developments and have fun.


----------



## stellarbpo (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice article.Thanks for the information.


----------

